# plug in keyboards.



## jamiekeasler (Feb 24, 2012)

Is there a Usb plug in type keyboard for the kindle fire available?


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

The Fire doesn't have a USB Host port, so it can't host an accessory like a USB keyboard.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Not only are there no plug in keyboards (no capability, as Xopher says), but you can't even change the default soft keyboard.  

Moving this to our Fire Talk forum in case there's any tips from our Fire afficionados that I'm not aware of.

Betsy


----------



## morantis (May 8, 2012)

Not sure with that model, did you try Bluetooth?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Fire doesn't have bluetooth.


----------



## jsh1120 (Jun 1, 2012)

Based on much discussion of this issue for months, the answer is that there no way to use an accessory keyboard with the KF. Some people have maintained that the chip in the KF supports bluetooth but that it was "disabled" by Amazon. If that were true there might be a way to "enable" it via rooting the device. But it appears that the particular chip model selected by Amazon for the Fire is a lower cost version and does not include bluetooth support, period.  

Some users have reported success in importing an alternative onscreen keyboard but doing so definitely requires rooting the device and afaik even that may not make it possible to do so.


----------

